
Covid-19 Predictions in Italy - VLavorini
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/vincenzo-lavorini-05224ab0_covid19-italy-coronavirus-activity-6643997344536772608-BVV-
======
onedognight
This link to the notebook[0] with the generated graph of the current and
projected data clarifies what he means by inflection point.

[0]
[https://github.com/vlavorini/covid-19/blob/master/COVID_19_p...](https://github.com/vlavorini/covid-19/blob/master/COVID_19_predictions.ipynb)

